# Hilfe bei BSOD: Driver_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (nvlddmkm.sys) unter Windows 8



## RefleX-mrl (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo Freunde,

ich bin am verzweifeln und versuche meinen letzten Weg bei euch:
Mein PC Stürzt desöfteren mal mit der Meldung "Driver_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (nvlddmkm.sys)" unter Windows 8 ab.
Google war diesmal nicht mein Freund und 3 Seiten waren komplett nicht meine Lösung.

Dazu komme ich erst zu meinem System:

Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed
SSD: Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB
WLAN Karte: ASUS PCE-N53, 300Mbps Dual Band, PCIe x1
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.3
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB PC3-12800U CL10
Graka: SUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5, GeForce GTX 680, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort

Das einzige was ich in Erfahrung bringen konnte war, dass es mit dem Grafikkartentreiber zusammenhängt oder die Grafikkarte das zeitliche gesegnet hat (Der PC ist 2 Monate alt). Treiber sind alle up to Date und wurden in richtiger Reihenfolge vor kurzem auf einem frisch formatierten System installiert (SSD). Ich hatte gehofft diesen Error nicht mehr zu bekommen aber nun ist er erneut da. Memtest langweilt sich nach 8 Passes mit 0 Errors.

Hier die Minidump (Alle Treiber in der Zip Datei):


```
==================================================
Dump File         : 011413-15531-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 14.01.2013 20:35:29
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`ffffff8c
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4       : fffff880`06053c87
Caused By Driver  : nvlddmkm.sys
Caused By Address : nvlddmkm.sys+1a8c87
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7b340
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\011413-15531-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 9200
Dump File Size    : 300.776
==================================================
```

Kann mir bitte bitte jemand bei dem Problem helfen? Danke an alle die teilhaben!


----------



## Lexx (14. Januar 2013)

RAM oder Grafikkarte übertaktet ?
Temperaturen im grünen Bereich?


----------



## RefleX-mrl (14. Januar 2013)

Beides nicht übertaktet und die Temperaturen absolut ok :/


----------



## Gluksi (14. Januar 2013)

hm 2 ma ein Gedanken von mir: 1mach ne neuinstalltion vom graka treiber. also hacken setzen bei neu Installieren... 2. und schalt ma den antivirus aus besser noch deinstalliere ihn...hoffentlich kein Norton Dreck.


----------



## RefleX-mrl (14. Januar 2013)

Antivirus ist komplett deinstalliert. Schon seit Tagen und es hat nichts geholfen (hauseigener Windows Defender) Neuinstallation von Grakatreiber hat leider auch nich genützt. Aber eine andere Sache: Ist es normal, dass das Programm FurMark nach ca. 2 Minuten Runtime auf 1024x576 bei ausgeschaltetem AA im Burn-In Test ab ca 68°C der Graka abstürzt? 3DMark11 stürzt auch gern ab - Graka im Eimer?


----------



## flasha (14. Januar 2013)

Probier mal nen älteren Treiber oder nen BETA Treiber.


----------



## RefleX-mrl (14. Januar 2013)

Älterer Treiber: PC stürzt bei Installation von Treiber ab
Betatreiber: PC stürzt bei FurMark mit o.g. Meldung ab. Kann man von einem Hardwaredefekt an der Grafikkarte ausgehen?


----------



## RefleX-mrl (15. Januar 2013)

noch jemand weitere Ideen?


----------



## bingo88 (15. Januar 2013)

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL ist eigentlich eher ein Hinweis auf ein Treiber-Problem. Ich würde auf den Treiber tippen, aber eine Lösung kann ich dir leider auch nicht anbieten...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. Januar 2013)

Passiert das auch wenn du die 3D-Taktraten der Grafikkarte auf den Standardtakt für eine GTX 680 setzt  (1006 MHz GPU, 3004 MHz RAM).


----------



## Balthar (16. Januar 2013)

Hatte das gleiche Problem seit den letzten Windows 8 Updates, dazu auch noch andere Bluescreen Meldungen, hab dann Windows 8 4x neu Installiert jedoch kam bei mir das Problem immer wieder.
Die Bluescreens kamen bei mir auch willkürlich und waren nicht reproduzierbar.
Ich bin daher wieder zurück nach Windows 7 hoffe du hast mehr Glück und findest eine Lösung


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Januar 2013)

Baue die Grafikkarte aus und lasse das System über die CPU-Grafik laufen. Treten die Probleme dann immer noch auf?
Wenn ja, überprüfe als nächstes den RAM mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler (außerhalb von Windows mind. 4 Std. laufen lassen): Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool

Poste bitte noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).


----------



## hbkher (20. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

Ich habe dass gleiche Problem gehabt.Habe die Asus PCE-N53 im Gerätemanager zuerst deistalliert. Hat noch nicht geklappt.
Danach habe ich die Asus PCE-N53 Wlan Karte ausgebaut, siehe da danach klappt das Update.

 Leider kann ich die Karte nicht mehr einbauen, da dann dass System wieder abstürzt.
 Hat jemand ein Tipp für mich?


 Gruß
 Herbert


----------



## simpel1970 (21. Oktober 2013)

Evtl. hilft der Lösungsansatz weiter: bsod - Windows 8.1 IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL with Asus PCE-n53 - Super User


----------

